
Ask HN: Adopting Teams or Slack Quickly - Spooky23
Hello HN Hivemind! Like many others, I find myself leading a team located in two physical locations that is now scattered by mandatory work remote.<p>We have in the past embraced remote work on an incidental or scheduled basis, but never en masse for a long period. (At least a month)<p>We are Office 365 based, and will be looking at maximizing the toolset to adapt to our new reality. Specifically, we want to use Teams to collaborate and build the type of daily interaction that we get in person today. What do you do formally at the Team level? What do you encourage your team to do on their own?
======
notlukesky
Slack has a far superior UX from the last time I checked.

If UX and productivity does not matter then Teams is fine.

There are also open source ones like Rocketchat.

